# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΑΜΠΕΡΟΤΣΙΜΠΙΔΑ CT-BRAND CTM-327 αχρησιμοποίητη

## pas2007

ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΑΜΠΕΡΟΤΣΙΜΠΙΔΑ CT-BRAND CTM-327

RMAX: 20KΩ/ΚΛ2.DCV MAX: 600V/ΚΛ1.ACV MAX: 450V/ΚΛ1.DCA MAX: 0,02A/KΛ 2.ACA MAX: 600A/ΚΛ2.Ψηφία: 3 1/2 .Μεγ.Ενδείξη: 1999.Διαθέτει: BUZZER.
Τιμή 5€

----------

